
The first road paved in solar panels opened in France - Osiris30
http://qz.com/871162/the-first-road-paved-in-solar-panels-opened-in-france/
======
driverdan
Original: [https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/22/solar-
pa...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/22/solar-panel-road-
tourouvre-au-perche-normandy)

